# Precista Stopwatch



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Just got yet another UK military stopwatch for a very low price on ebay, marked Precista and Swiss Made on the dial. I thought Precista made their own movements, but when I opened it, it has a Lemania movement inside. This made me a bit curious as to why it wasn't branded Lemania on the front, like one of the others I have. Any thoughts ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Precista just bought watches and parts from other makers and had their name put on the dials. They were not manufacturers.


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Roy said:


> Precista just bought watches from other makers and had their name put on the dials. They were not manufacturers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Roy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Rich - bring it with you next thursday & I'll bring my Nero Lemania split second military stopwatch along also (it's a belter!).


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Will do Paul







Split seconds *feels jealous*







They are beautiful, I've watched a couple on auction but not got one yet. I just love older stopwatches, there's just such a feeling of authority about them, can't explain why but they have an immense 'pull' for me. It's also nice to know that you've got a movement by a hugely well known and respected Swis maker and it cost you a fiver or so


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I like stopwatches...here's one


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

*feels more jealous*


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Here is the movement of the Heuer if anyones interested.

Roger


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Roy said:


> Precista just bought watches and parts from other makers and had their name put on the dials. They were not manufacturers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some things never change then


----------

